
How to Optimize Apparel Manufacturing Business? - ped4enko
http://gbksoft.com/blog/safety-driving-app-development/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=post_link&utm_content=submit
======
rsbartram
Andromedia is helping the fashion business with supply chain and
infrastructure specific to that industry. They have done such a good job that
FIDM partnered with them to include them into their curriculum.
[https://latechnews.org/andromeda-connects-fashion-
technology...](https://latechnews.org/andromeda-connects-fashion-technology/)

